# نبذة عن برنامج Solid Edge



## Solid Edge Man (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*برنامج Solid Edge من اقوى برامج التصميم و التصنيعCAD/CAM والبرنامج من انتاج شركة SIEMENS و احدث الاصدارات هى Solid Edge ST3 *
*يحتوى البرنامج على Modules رئيسية:*
*Modeling*
*Assembly*
*Sheet Metal*
*Drafting*
*و لاستكمال المظومة تم ربط البرنامج بجزئية التصنيع CAMعن طريق برنامج CAM Express وعنطريق هذا البرنامج يتم استخراج ال G-Code لجميع انواع ماكينات الCNC سواء خراطة او فرايز (ثلاث محاور- خمس محاور) و القطع بالسلك*
*وهناك العديد من التطبيقات الاخرى*
*http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/*
*من لديه معلومات اخرى عن البرنامج او اماكن لعقد الدورات برجاء المشا ركة*​


----------



## Solid Edge Man (6 سبتمبر 2011)

هل يوجد اماكن تدريب


----------



## علاء حسانين (6 سبتمبر 2011)

يوجد دورات فى شركة cad cam cim أبو داود الظاهرى متفرع من مكرم عبيد مدينة نصر للأتصال
*24013757 / 0102190162 / 0100081184*


----------



## Solid Edge Man (7 سبتمبر 2011)

www.ugs.com


----------



## Solid Edge Man (8 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Siemens-Cadcam-Training-Center/145252582234230


----------



## Solid Edge Man (11 سبتمبر 2011)

رجاء التواصل و المشاركة


----------



## Solid Edge Man (26 سبتمبر 2011)

قمت بالتصال بالارقام السابقة ولا يوجد لديهم كورسات solid edge


----------



## Solid Edge Man (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*يمكنكم تحميل نسخة Solid Edge اصلية تعليمية من خلال الرابط التالي*
http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/​


----------



## Solid Edge Man (19 أكتوبر 2011)

يوجد فيديوهات cam جديدة


----------



## Solid Edge Man (27 أكتوبر 2011)

new for mechatronics PcB to3D


----------



## darcknet (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ابي شخص فنان بالكاد كام


----------

